

Intuit acquires Check for $360M - matan_a
http://www.zdnet.com/intuit-dishes-360-million-to-acquire-mobile-bill-pay-firm-check-7000029881/

======
kwestro
I've never understood the real significance of automatic bill pay. Once a
month, within 30 minutes, all bills can be paid online at each website
manually. .

~~~
cleverjake
I use check regularly. I can pay all of my bills (~15 a month) within about 3
minutes, on the walk to the car from my apartment.

Most utilities, car loan, and bank websites are miserable, interface wise.
Being able to pay for all of them within 3 taps, for free, is amazing.

------
twinspop
Goddammit. I just got settled into check.me after bailing on Mint because
Intuit totally borked that one. Back to scouring the alternatives...

